# CF Weapons Pams?



## iwasthere (17 Jan 2009)

Was hoping someone might be able to point me in the direction of a current link (I've found one or two on this site but they don't seem to be up and running or only din access) with the newer revised weapons pams. I've got a most of them myself, but I'm looking to get the revised newer copies.

Thanks.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Jan 2009)

Newest pams would be on the DIN if they updated them.


----------



## George Wallace (17 Jan 2009)

op_sec said:
			
		

> Was hoping someone might be able to point me in the direction of a current link (I've found one or two on this site but they don't seem to be up and running or only din access) with the newer revised weapons pams. I've got a most of them myself, but I'm looking to get the revised newer copies.
> 
> Thanks.



Ummm?

Who are you?

Do you know anything about security measures?  Do you think that the instructions to making a dirty bomb should be freely accessable by just anyone, on the internet?  What about the "Weapons for Dummies" sites?  Should they be wide open to anyone who may want to know how to do God knows what with weapons?

I guess you really haven't given your screen name much thought.


----------



## iwasthere (17 Jan 2009)

_Ummm?

Who are you?

Do you know anything about security measures?  Do you think that the instructions to making a dirty bomb should be freely accessable by just anyone, on the internet?  What about the "Weapons for Dummies" sites?  Should they be wide open to anyone who may want to know how to do God knows what with weapons?

I guess you really haven't given your screen name much thought._

Ugh... there's always one person like you isn't there? Doomsday scenario.... really it was an honest question. I mean you can find just about any thing on the internet and I was asking for stuff related to actual ordonance.. Jesus, it's a bloody weapons pams on drills, not how to make one at home yourself?

Let me guess, you haven't left that bunker since 9/11 now have ya?


----------



## GAP (17 Jan 2009)

And you could be Osama's second cousin by marriage......


----------



## iwasthere (17 Jan 2009)

_And you could be Osama's second cousin by marriage......_

Damn, you figured me out... trace my IP and send in the cops...lol... for the record it's third cousin.

I love consiparcy theorists.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Jan 2009)

Remember the front page of the pams?



> WARNING
> ALTHOUGH NOT CLASSIFIED, THIS PUBLICATION, OR ANY PART OF IT,
> MAY BE EXEMPT FROM DISCLOSURE TO THE PUBLIC UNDER THE
> ACCESS TO INFORMATION ACT. ALL ELEMENTS OF INFORMATION
> ...



If you really need them got to your unit library and check them out or go to the DWAN/DIN and get the pdf version.


----------



## iwasthere (17 Jan 2009)

Thanks, a reply without cynicism... who would have thought.

I'm aware of that, just looking to update my personal library for my lessons.

Could a moderator close down this thread? As entertaining as it's been, the results have been as effective as a WOG in cbt.


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Jan 2009)

PM me a forces email address, and I can email you some PDF documents (I think those can get emailed into the DWAN). The pubs I have for C9 and C7 are from May 2005.


----------



## George Wallace (17 Jan 2009)

op_sec said:
			
		

> Damn, you figured me out... trace my IP and send in the cops...lol... for the record it's third cousin.
> 
> I love consiparcy theorists.



Yeah! And we like someone with a blank profile, posting once or twice from a DND computer who has a screen name that doesn't mean anything to him, but looks kool.

If you send PuckChaser a legit DWAN email address, he has offered to give you a hand.......or you could simply go to the Army Electronic Library and get frustrated when you publication number doesn't find an exact match.  Your choice.

You have your wish.

TOPIC LOCKED!


----------



## George Wallace (18 Jan 2009)

Sorry to post over a LOCK, but this is something that may be relevant in pointing out why such materials are no longer freely accessible over the internet from Government sites.

Perhaps this news article may generate some thought as to what your request may have been:  Teens' gun-spree plot alleged  found in the 18 Jan 2009 Winnipeg Free Press.  There is no need to contribute more information on weapons and weapons handling to people of questionable mental states or political ideologies,  who may use that information for less than legal purposes.


----------



## NomadWarriorSoul (23 Jan 2009)

Hi there... tried to access the link to brush up on weapon internal part names and field stripping etc, link is returning a 404 Not found.

Has it been moved, or removed from public access?  Just curious.. I imagine it's all old news to anyone serving but for someone like me trying to get in it's nice to brush up on for studying.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jan 2009)

As we discussed in another topic on just this matter:  yes it has been removed from public access.


----------

